# Current rate of inflation



## Yachtie (8 Feb 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am about to get a pay increase which should be current rate of inflation + additional percentage. Can anyone advise on the current inflation rate in Ireland?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

4.9% in December 2006 and an average of 4.0% for the whole of 2006 according to the February 2007 _Department of Finance_ monthly economic bulletin.


----------



## Yachtie (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks ClubMan, your response is much appreciated!


----------

